
Microsoft/Oracle/Nokia sponsored Fairsearcheurope - anti Google FUD - sek
http://www.fairsearcheurope.eu/trustnomore/?utm_source=ipm&utm_medium=ron-bln&utm_content=300x600&utm_campaign=fs-tn
======
aristidb
Some people say that Microsoft has changed, and is no longer the corporate
"asshole" it used to be in the days of the war over the PC as a platform -
which it has won.

I'm not sure if that claim is very credible. The evidence seems to point to a
company with relatively stable corporate culture to me.

~~~
yuhong
I once wrote this:
[http://developers.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=2361456&c...](http://developers.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=2361456&cid=36969206)

------
aviraldg
A quick look at the "About FairSearch.org" page
(<http://www.fairsearcheurope.eu/about-fairsearch-org>) reveals that the
organisations behind this either operate vertical search engines, or are
Google's rivals (in general.) Not cool.

------
olalonde
"Consumers – not search engines – should choose winners in the marketplace."

[...]

"we believe policymakers must act now to protect competition, transparency and
innovation in online search."

Facepalm.

------
mmanfrin
Microsoft: Google's biggest search competitor. Nokia: Microsoft's lapdog.
Oracle: Just lost a major patent case against Google.

Hmm, yes, quite an unbiased group of jobcreators!

~~~
Tobu
I'm surprised they didn't get Apple to join in.

------
projectedoptics
Bit ironic that they're utilizing Google Analytics

~~~
bitboxer
AND the google jquery cdn cache :)

------
fleitz
I've never understood why people care about the 'character' of a company...
people aren't good or evil, they merely do things.

Some of the things that Microsoft/Oracle/Nokia do are 'good', some of the
things Google does is good, some of the things MSFT/ORCL/Nokia do are bad,
some of the things Google does are bad.

Google may do more good things for you than MSFT, or MSFT may do more good
things for you than Google, but it doesn't make either good or bad, they just
are. Google's breaking the law isn't FUD anymore than Microsofts'. They are
both felons.

There is no light side, there is no dark side, it's just a bunch of people
doing whatever benefits them.

~~~
wololo
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_equivalence>

------
mtgx
Seeing all those rectangles, you could even say it's using the Metro
interface.

~~~
neya
Best comment, ever. I'm LMAO =) Just wait until the MSFT fanboys downvote us.

------
meaty
If you take the bias away from this, then I agree with the underlying
sentiment. However, even though I'm not particularly a fan of google myself,
I'd rather this was an independent group rather than a corporate lobbying
group. it ruins their credibility instantly and degrades this to playground
fighting.

------
madrona
"Consumer Watchdog" is more shrill and even more opaque.

